# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الأولى >  المحاضرة الرابعة online لطلاب الفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطلاب الأعزاء

طلاب الفرقة الأولى شبعة اللغة الإنجليزية

مرفق لينك المحاضرة الرابعة online لمادة Criminology

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU1_5sdcSsg

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق والسداد

----------

